# Using a broad spectrum of probiotics? Also "HPI"?



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

After trying a variety of probiotics individually and having mixed experiences overall, along with trying things like colestid which certainly helped but did not fully stop my diarrhea (although with colestid it may be reduced to one or two here or there yet the non-diarrhea stools still being somewhat soft), I am going with an all out broad spectrum approach of trying a variety of pro biotics together.In particular, I am doing the following:MORNINGTake vsl#3 mixed in apple juice along with 1 super 8 udo's choice tablet, 1 align, 1 florastor and 1 metagenics ultra flora df tablet (preferably after lite breakfast). I also take a centrum tablet to provide me with vitamins (because of my fear colestid may be binding with certain vitamins).MID-MORNINGTake 2 colestid tabletsAFTERNOONWith lunch, will take one florastor tabletEVENINGTake vsl#3 mixed with apple juice along with 1 florastor, 1 metagenics ultra flora df and 1 udo's choice tablet. No align in eve.SO FAR RESULTSI admit this is not cheap. But I'd rather for a short time go this expense route with the hopes of either long term control or perhaps even erradicating the IBS-D I have had this last year, whether antibiotic instigated or otherwise.Results have been ok, but perhaps too early to tell. In general I can be reduced down to only 1 bowel movement in the morning which is generally well formed and in good shape. However, I can still end up with a second bowel movement that although not fully unformed, may be somewhat softer. Some days however I am really down to the one bowel movement well formed, and in great shape overall. Time period has only been a few weeks and I read lots of posts that people will have luck for a while, and then slowly the effects where off and they are back to ground zero.QUESTIONS1. Anyone else finding colestid (cholestyramine, welchol, etc) effective together with probiotics to help control diarrhea?2. Anyone else finding a broad spectrum approach to work better than just picking and choosing various different varieties?3. Do any of the above probiotics interfere with each other? I seem to recall seeing a post from someone that they thought Florastor, for example, may not mix well with other probiotics...Thanks in advance for any thoughts or responses.


----------

